# Removing table....what to use to blanc off screw holes



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

We want use a free standing table in our Hymer .

However the existing metal foor socket is secured by 6 largest screws/ so when it is removed i would like to blanc off and protect the holes with some kind of screw caps/ covers

Any ideas please

Dinger


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Remove table,put back screws into their holes,tighten down so they are flush,and put a rug over, job done.I did the same last week. :lol: 

tony


----------



## dinger (Jul 30, 2007)

*table*

Hi Tony

May have to try this but didnt know if the holes are counter sunk enough
if at all as the table base fittment sits proud......just thought we could get some sort of caps tp protect the holes whilst not using existing set up without carpet.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

If its anything like our socket as well as screw holes there will be a large hole in the floor. If that is the case status make a blanking plate for their roof aerials and that might do the cover up. >blanking plate<


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Dinger,I used my method so that I didn't lose the screwbolts. :lol: 

tony


----------



## 104305 (May 6, 2007)

Ive done just the same the table is a nuisance and gets in the way. Our small portable table does the trick leaving more space to move around. As for the holes I did the same as the other guy, replaced the scres and stuck a rug over-JOB DONE


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If the screw holes are not countersunk enough you could always countersink them! :? :? 

Frank is almost certainly correct about the big hole in the middle.

If you want the floor to be perfectly flush (which it won't be if you use a blanking plate) cut a piece of wood to fit in the hole to within about 5mm from the top. It need not be a very good fit.

Fix it in place with some Sikaflex.

Now cut a nice piece of ply (or whatever) and carefully shape it to fit the top of the hole. Much easier to trim a thin disc to shape than a lump.

Put a generous covering of Sikaflex on top of the first bit of wood and gently settle the disc by pressing a ruler across the hole in several orientations. That way it will be perfectly flush when the Sika has set.

To finish the job, "finger" a bit of Sikaflex (or a coloured sealant to suit) into the join.

Hope this helps

Dave


----------

